# Sally T



## Cold Sinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Does anyone have a report on the headboat action at Lesner. I will be going out tonight on the Sally T and wanted to hear if anyone has any boating reports. Hope to report something for you all on tommorrow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2003)

from what i heard they were starting to catch a few more and a little bigger. there area a few reports just scroll down the boating board. someone else will have a better report.


----------



## Cold Sinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanks on my way down to Lesner now from Fort Lee, hope to give a good report in the morning.


----------

